# s14 swap



## billyjoebob_s15 (Jan 2, 2005)

need more info on swap or a guidline on how to swap. also trouble shooting
procedures if any would be greatly apreciated :cheers:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome to NF! Moving this to the proper section. Also might wanna search in the section that i'm moving this to.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

What swap are you referring to?


----------



## billyjoebob_s15 (Jan 2, 2005)

*swap*

i was talking about the 95 nissan 240sx. i want to do my own swap just 
because if anything goes wrong i would know how to fix. to the point i
was talking about throwing the sr20det black top in my 95 240sx please let me know more info or a giudline on how to due the swap. :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

billyjoebob_s15 said:


> i was talking about throwing the sr20det black top in my 95 240sx please let me know more info or a giudline on how to due the swap. :cheers: :cheers:


Try these two web sites:
srswap.com
sr20det.nismo.org/srtech.htm


----------



## billyjoebob_s15 (Jan 2, 2005)

rogoman said:


> Try these two web sites:
> srswap.com
> sr20det.nismo.org/srtech.htm


hey thanks for the info on ecu i know i will need when diagnosing my sr20


----------

